# Our VERY Exciting New Herdsire!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

We drove all day yesterday to pick up our new SR Herdsire! We are so blessed to have the opportunity to add him to our string, MANY thanks to Carol at Kids Corral!

My mind is still boggling!

MCH Kids Corral LL Fire Flame!









Full pedigree and awards are on my website!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a handsome boy!!! Congrats

I had to check out his pedigree to find out if he was a Victory Flame son or grandson because of his coloring but no he isnt.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

He's gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> what a handsome boy!!! Congrats
> 
> I had to check out his pedigree to find out if he was a Victory Flame son or grandson because of his coloring but no he isnt.


I think it comes from the RA Kingwood linebreeding...he was that gorgeous red...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, on your new boy. :lovey:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oooh he's gorgeous! Congrats :lovey:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a handsome man! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.. :thumbup: ....he is very handsome....congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations Kate...I know you must be anxious to see his kids!


----------

